# Relocation - UK to Dubai



## deevineb (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi all 

I would appreciate a referral to a good international removals company. I will be moving from the UK (London) to Dubai in the next couple of months. If you have recently done this and can recommend a firm, I would be grateful. 

Thank you.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i used Clark & Rose.
Very helpful

Not sure if they have a London, location, though.


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

I used pickfords......very good and no complaints :0)


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

We had pickfords too, they were efficient and courteous, well priced and all went smoothly!


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

We used Crown Relocations from the Netherlands to Dubai, but they are also operating in the UK. Efficient and good service. Do not know the price though as my company paid for it directly.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

claredoc said:


> I used pickfords......very good and no complaints :0)


Just booked Pickfords, hopefully good choice


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

I used global moving systemd but what I've realised is you need to make sure on the agents they use once in Dubai, that they are ok too 

Pickfords do use an agent too!!

I phoned up the Dubai end yesterday as waiting for my stuff and they are useless don't even appear to know where my stuff is, can barely understand me so the conversation is difficult!

I'm waiting a call back today so hope it's all sorted and just a mishap!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

our local agents were Writers.
They were excellent. Very quick, and good communication.
Couldn't have been more help, despite moving everything into, and unpacking and reassembling, into a villa at over 50 degrees inside. (no AC on for 4 months)
Don't know how they did it without melting!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

jkjhgk said:


> Hello and welcome to Dubai......Remeber that this is a muslim country. PLEASE respect its customs and religiion


.???


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

We used Doree Bonner International and were happy with them. In particular the packing guys in the UK were fantastic.


----------



## deevineb (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you all very much for your responses. I've now arranged for two companies to let me have quotes and will decide which one to use thereafter.

I'm looking forward to arriving in Dubai very soon!


----------

